# Lifts on carpet



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Put 1/4 inch Masonite down. Don't take a chance of destroying the squares. Or can you pull up the squares? Just remember the pattern.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

How many is "some ballasts"?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Genie® Runabout® GR™-20

JLG makes a similar lift....I used many times over carpet and tile


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

cover it with plywood, masonite as already mentioned. We have used very heavy plastic also. Make your turns as gradual as possible.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tmessner said:


> cover it with plywood, masonite as already mentioned. We have used very heavy plastic also. Make your turns as gradual as possible.


That could be costly. Even OSB is crazy expensive. Cheaper to hire a gorilla to help move the ladder.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A baker's scaffold might be the best way to do it, you could probably pay for what you need with one lift rental. 

I really like these ladders, in this case it would likely be better than the lift and so much less work, and also pays for itself quickly 

WERNER 16 ft. Reach Fiberglass Platform Twin Step Ladder with Casters 300 lb. Load Capacity Type IA Duty Rating-PT7410-4C - The Home Depot


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> A baker's scaffold might be the best way to do it, you could probably pay for what you need with one lift rental.
> 
> I really like these ladders, in this case it would likely be better than the lift and so much less work, and also pays for itself quickly
> 
> ...


I want one. Does it come in six foot? 🤣


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

That is a nice ladder. 16 ft. reach .. The T7420 goes up to 20 ft and they have a 18 footer as well. Probably too heavy for 1 man going up stairs, but the wheels are such a good concept. I'm lazy... And like to save money.  I think most contractors used 1/4 Masonite to lay down over carpet and in elevators that had carpet of any kind. Taped the seams with duct tape and left them in place until they were done and drove back out of the building and collected them as they went. That's a lot of labor and time.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I’ve been on lots of jobs where a lot of the work has to be done after the walls are up. Like hospitals where a lot of the 3/4” conduit is run on the walls above the ceiling. There is nothing like the mini scissor. I love the way you just have to take one step up and your on the platform. No ducking under a bar, or lifting a railing. It easily turns in and out of rooms like the one Tonedeaf posted. Most buildings are 14’ between floors, so unless you need or want a larger platform, a mini is all you need. I’ve also been on jobs where the lift needs to have the white non-maring tires and a diaper. I think they also make a bootie for the tires.

Here’s a mini that you push around. I can’t imagine that harming the carpet.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

IT


99cents said:


> I want one. Does it come in six foot? 🤣


Wow - it actually does come in 6' 












http://americanladders.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/PD6206-4C_PI-1.jpg


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> IT
> 
> Wow - it actually does come in 6'
> 
> ...


Love it! 🤣


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

The static shocks you will be receiving will make for a very uncomfortable day


----------

